# SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 4/29/11



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> The World title is hanging above the ring


Does that mean Del Rio is grabbing the title this week?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's hoping Henry destroys Rey.
Don't they usually wait a week before they switch shows?


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Does that mean Del Rio is grabbing the title this week?


We can only hope so.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

they are gonna have henry destroy rey so they can get him over, they may actually push him


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Y2J Problem said:


> Here's hoping Henry destroys Rey.
> Don't they usually wait a week before they switch shows?


Yeah, usually they wait a week before the wrestlers stay on their new brands.

However, Extreme Rules is this Sunday anyway, so it's convenient this year.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

LAOCH said:


> We can only hope so.


I sure dont hope so that would be fucking horrible


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Updates spoilers.*

Orton's already squashing the SmackDown roster (and former SmackDown roster). :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't wait for Orton to steamroll through everyone!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

hopefully Henry beats Super Rey .


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Riley jobbing already :/


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like Orton and Christian are gonna be the top 2 faces now.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Y2J Problem said:


> Riley jobbing already :/


the man was born for the role


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Alex Riley tries to interrupt but before he can say a word, he eats an RKO as well.


Oh Dear


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK guys this is it.....this should be the final indication if Christian is winning or not.

If Del Rio gets the "last laugh" tonight, Christian will win...if it's the other way around, we rage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How predictable.  Anybody who expects Riley to get pushed is an idiot.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol Riley.Already getting his ass kicked.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

im actually kind of glad to see the heel monster Mark Henry again and not the jobbing Kool Aid Man


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

And people call Cena a superman. I wonder how many people Orton will RKO as the spoilers go on.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> How predictable.  Anybody who expects Riley to get pushed is an idiot.


Riley is kept around for his horrificly bad jokes and botches


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

$100 says Orton RKO's the ladder during the Christian/Del Rio segment.



> Riley is kept around for his horrificly bad jokes and botches


He should be kept because he's one of the best talents in the company and pushed accordingly. The bad joke was created by WWE, not him, by the way.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> And people call Cena a superman. I wonder how many people Orton will RKO as the spoilers go on.


hope he RKO Horrney


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

From .................:



> Alberto Del Rio, Brodus Clay, and Ricardo Rodriguez cornered Orton. Christian came out to help Orton. Teddy Long booked a main event of Orton and Christian vs. Del Rio and Clay.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Why are they killing Riley? He needs to be kept strong for the future as he is a tremendous talent. If they kill him off too much there will be no coming back


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> $100 says Orton RKO's the ladder during the Christian/Del Rio segment.


Randal might RKO himself one of these days .


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

All I want is for Del Rio to beat up Christian and grab that belt tonight.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

"Orton and Christian vs. Del Rio and Clay"

OK, there it is. Either hope for a Del Rio and Clay win OR if Orton/Christian win, hope for them or just Christian to get beat down after. If Christian gets the last laugh tonight he won't win at Extreme Rules for sure.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> Randal might RKO himself one of these days .


Hopefully he punts himself back into obscurity.



CC91 said:


> Why are they killing Riley? He needs to be kept strong for the future as he is a tremendous talent. If they kill him off too much there will be no coming back


It's just Vince being a cunt. Certain talents he values and certain talents he doesn't. Riley is one of the ones he doesn't. It's funny, 5 years ago, Riley would've been pushed to the moon, but in today's WWE, it seems like you can't get a push unless you're a charismaless ****** like Orton and Rhodes.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wouldn't be surprised if Sheamus or Barrett drop their title to Kofi tonight, would fix that problem quickly.

Christian is in the best position of his entire career to win a world title right now until Orton is added to the ladder match at the last second on Sunday.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> From .................:


thats a point was old lard ass going to do without Del Rio .


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

CC91 said:


> Why are they killing Riley? He needs to be kept strong for the future as he is a tremendous talent. If they kill him off too much there will be no coming back


Because he doesn't sell t-shirts to 10 year olds.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Spoilers are updated.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

el dandy said:


> All I want is for Del Rio to beat up Christian and grab that belt tonight.




I think Christian and Orton will win the tag match, then Christian whips out the ladder again but before he can get the belt, Orton RKO's him and grabs the belt.

Poses at top of ladder to end the show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It doesn't matter if Del Rio pisses on Christian's mothers grave, he ain't fucking winning.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

According to Dot Net, Sheamus vs. Kofi is official for Extreme Rules.

As much as it pains me to say it, I believe this means Christian is winning on Sunday. The Eddie Guerrero Treatment. Whoop-de-doo.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

mumbo230 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Sheamus or Barrett drop their title to Kofi tonight, would fix that problem quickly.
> 
> Christian is in the best position of his entire career to win a world title right now until Orton is added to the ladder match at the last second on Sunday.


sadly i feel it is coming .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> According to Dot Net, Sheamus vs. Kofi is official for Extreme Rules.
> 
> As much as it pains me to say it, I believe this means Christian is winning on Sunday. The Eddie Guerrero Treatment. Whoop-de-doo.


wow Kofi is the definition of Mid Card Jobber isnt he just cant get out of the Mid Card.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

There is an in ring promo by a heavily bruised Michael Cole, who brings out Jack Swagger. Cole does a pig call to mock Jim Ross.
Swagger vs. Sin Cara. Cara nails the entrance! The match is being wirked with old school Kane style mood lighting with blue and orange lighting. Cara dominated and won with a victory roll after Cole landed Swagger a weapon that Swagger never got a chance to use. Cara was over.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> There is an in ring promo by a heavily bruised Michael Cole, who brings out Jack Swagger. Cole does a pig call to mock Jim Ross.
> Swagger vs. Sin Cara. Cara nails the entrance! The match is being wirked with old school Kane style mood lighting with blue and orange lighting. Cara dominated and won with a victory roll after Cole landed Swagger a weapon that Swagger never got a chance to use. Cara was over.


but the question is did Cara botch ?.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

from what i heard, no. Plus since SD is taped they should be able to edit out the botches


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Kane & Big Show defeated Heath Slater& Justin Gabriel to retain the World Tag Team Championship.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like Kofi will take the US championship back to Raw. 

They'll probably make Kofi the next Daniel Bryan. A guy who gets 2 min matches each week while holding a midcard belt. What an exciting prospect.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kofi to get ANOTHER Midcard championship, when he should be in the WWE/World Title chase.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Why are they killing Riley? He needs to be kept strong for the future as he is a tremendous talent. If they kill him off too much there will be no coming back


He's an unreliable moron who probably wouldn't even have a job after his DUI if it wasn't for him being Besties with the WWE Champ.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Glad Sin Cara seems to be doing well. Being on SD will do him wonders. SD is the place for new guys and younger guys to be developed into stars (well most of the time)


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, so much for a fresh start for Riley, not even Smackdown can get his career back on the right track... well, maybe it's too early to tell, but getting your ass kicked in your SmackDown debut doesn't sound like the best way to start your single career. WWE should have repackaged Riley imo, it did wonders to The Miz when they gave him a new theme, new ring attire, a new attitude, so he could be taken more seriously, they should have given the same treatment to Riley and i'm sure he can pull it off if he's given a chance, oh well.

Kofi getting squashed should surprise no one, and at this point it doesn't matter whether Kofi becomes a US champion again or not, they will do "Fuck All" treatment with his reign as usual. However, i actually wouldn't mind seeing a prolonged Sheamus/Kofi feud, should be a nice midcard feud with series of good matches.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He's an unreliable moron who probably wouldn't even have a job after his DUI if it wasn't for him being Besties with the WWE Champ.


Nada. He's one of the biggest talents in the WWE and this gives him a chance to shine.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Man, Riley is only on SmackDown one night and already everyone is saying that he's being misused. Just because he eats an RKO doesn't meant he's going to spend his career on SmackDown being buried. Besides, it's more important for Orton to start off with the right momentum on his new brand since he's going to be the star of the show.


----------



## PSVR (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd have to assume this mystery man Khali and Sideburns must be Jinder Mahal.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LAOCH said:


> Man, Riley is only on SmackDown one night and already everyone is saying that he's being misused. Just because he eats an RKO doesn't meant he's going to spend his career on SmackDown being buried. Besides, it's more important for Orton to start off with the right momentum on his new brand since he's going to be the star of the show.


Yeah, looks like Riley is going to be IWC's next C.M. Punk....


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Why are you guys complaining about Riley getting RKOed? Him even interacting with Orton means that there are big plans for him ahead. And of course it was a must for them to have Orton get off to a hot start. He's now their top guy on Smackdown.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Nada. He's one of the biggest talents in the WWE and this gives him a chance to shine.


his days in FCW were amazing. He would main event with guys like Barrett. 

i dont know how to post vids soo... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi58z7UZUVg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Backstage segment with Rey Mysterio being wished well on Raw by The Great Khali and Ranjin Singh. After Rey leaves, a large man of Indian descent appears. Khali and Singh treat him like a big deal and they all speak in Hindi together.

There is an in-ring promo by Rey where he talks about how it is hard to leave Smackdown but he promises he would beat Cody Rhodes at Extreme Rules.

Rey Mysterio defeated Mark Henry by DQ. Not a bad match. Rey nailed the 619. Cody Rhodes attacked Rey in the crowd. Henry walked out laughing. Rhodes put a paper bag over Rey’s face.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

PSVR said:


> I'd have to assume this mystery man Khali and Sideburns must be Jinder Mahal.


My exact thoughts. Interested to see what they do with him.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*(2) WWE tag champions Kane & Big Show beat Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel to retain the WWE Tag Titles. Gotta love underdog bad guys. Kane wins with simultaneous chokeslams.

Rey Mysterio (I thought he was drafted to Raw) was out in a half-black, half-silver outfit to face Mark Henry.

(3) Rey Mysterio beat Mark Henry via DQ. After a 619 by Rey, Cody knocked Rey off the apron for the DQ. They fought up the stairs, then back down to the ring where Henry squashed Rey. Cody put a paper bag over Rey's head.*


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope Orton shaved before this show or we may get another 'Orton drunk or stoned" thread again on here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Sheik said:


> My exact thoughts. Interested to see what they do with him.


i'm assuming this guy is good?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Muhammad Hassan gimmick ftw!


Ok, probably not, but I'm holding out hope!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i'm assuming this guy is good?


He's not one of fcw top talents and not great in the ring, but he's got a look and an international persona to attract globally so he could get pushed. He may be huge, or end up like that Enrique guy with Vickie


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> I hope Orton shaved before this show or we may get another 'Orton drunk or stoned" thread again on here.


He was paying tribute to Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnnIZJ9LLec

Some promos and his finisher is at the end


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This sounds like a pretty decent show so far tbh. I think I'll be tuning in.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> This sounds like a pretty decent show so far tbh. I think I'll be tuning in.


I agree. Although, for me, the post-draft shows are always fun because everything seems so fresh and new.

On a side note, while I'm a not a Mark Henry fan by any means, I'm happy to see him back to being a heel and I think he'll be a good addition on SmackDown. I didn't like the way he was used on RAW. I just don't think it worked. Hopefully he can have some nice feuds on his new brand and be something useful for the show.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> He was paying tribute to Jeff Hardy.


It was the first Raw since 4/20. He's still feeling the effects.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> wow Kofi is the definition of Mid Card Jobber isnt he just cant get out of the Mid Card.


Nah, he'll get to it eventually. He's just going to be the next RVD really. high flying guy that gets a lot of pops and owns the midcard, and finally gets a shot at the big one. Let's hope Kofi doesn't get caught with weed


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Spoilers are updated.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Michelle McCool vs. Layla El goes to a double countout. There is a big “Let them fight” chant after they are held apart by officials. Layla issues a challenge for a No DQ, No Countout match. McCool accepts and adds a Loser Leaves Smackdown stipulation. Layla accepts.

Matt Striker interviews Christian who discusses his title match at Extreme Rules and Edge’s retirement. Christian says it’s HIS destiny to earn the right to be called World champion.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad that Orton introduced himself to the Smackdown fans because they would clearly not know who he was if he hadn't. Pretty smart thinking there.*


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

if the undertaker going to raw reports are true, layla will win!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Why are you guys complaining about Riley getting RKOed? *Him even interacting with Orton means that there are big plans for him ahead*. And of course it was a must for them to have Orton get off to a hot start. He's now their top guy on Smackdown.


Ummm.....no?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

hey, does FCW air on tv and if it does when and what tv station????


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

LAOCH said:


> I agree. Although, for me, the post-draft shows are always fun because everything seems so fresh and new.


Agreed. It's whether or not they can keep the freshness that is the issue for me.



Lady Croft said:


> *I'm glad that Orton introduced himself to the Smackdown fans because they would clearly not know who he was if he hadn't. Pretty smart thinking there.*


SD fans don't watch Raw. Silly.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm glad that Orton introduced himself to the Smackdown fans because they would clearly not know who he was if he hadn't. Pretty smart thinking there.*


I can only imagine that promo.



> My name... _five second pause_ is Randy... _five second pause_ Orton. Tonight... _five second pause_ I'm going to show SmackDown!... _five second pause_ Exactly what it is... _five second pause_ that I... _five second pause_ Can do... _five second pause_ by punting someone... _five second pause_ in the skull.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> hey, does FCW air on tv and if it does when and what tv station????


Only if you live in Florida it will air on Tv, other than that Youtube usually has the latest episodes.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Swag said:


> if the undertaker going to raw reports are true, layla will win!


Well, I think Layla was going to win anyway. She's the one who needs the victory the most. Michelle McCool has accolades that she can always boast about and a loss to Layla probably won't hurt her that much. Layla needs to win to help complete her face turn and give her a bit of momentum for whatever comes next for her on SmackDown.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

BM_Chicago said:


> Only if you live in Florida it will air on Tv, other than that Youtube usually has the latest episodes.


oh. k is it like a weekly thing and do they have their own channel???


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Michelle McCool vs. Layla El goes to a double countout. There is a big “Let them fight” chant after they are held apart by officials. Layla issues a challenge for a No DQ, No Countout match. McCool accepts and adds a Loser Leaves Smackdown stipulation. Layla accepts.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> oh. k is it like a weekly thing and do they have their own channel???


FCW tapes their Tv shows on Thursdays and airs them on Sunday. So always check youtube after Sundays for the new episodes. They do not have their own official channel but only fans upload the weekly episodes.

Here is the latest episode uploaded part 1 to get started


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm glad that Orton introduced himself to the Smackdown fans because they would clearly not know who he was if he hadn't. Pretty smart thinking there.*


Well of course he has to, it's not like he's Bob Backlund or something.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> *Randy Orton & Christian defeated Alberto Del Rio & Brodius Clay when Orton pinned Brodius with the RKO.


Christian gets the last laugh before Extreme Rules?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh dear, there it is............


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Christian gets the last laugh before Extreme Rules?


He gets the last laugh by watching someone not in his championship match RKO another guy not in his match? 

I'm guessing Edge comes out during the match to tip over the ladder as ADR is about to win, causing Christian to win. They are definitely gonna give him at least a short reign because of this situation with Edge.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome SD debut for Sheamus

Hopefully he goes back to being the beast he was in his ECW days


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] at anyone thinking Christian still got an ounce of chance to become World Champion just because all cause of this Edge bullshit.

It's hopeless.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Christian gets the last laugh before Extreme Rules?


Probably holding my breath, but lets see if there's any post-match happenings....


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

And that's how McCool goes to RAW. Undertaker is also going to Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The King of Blaze said:


> [email protected] at anyone thinking Christian still got an ounce of chance to become World Champion just because all cause of this Edge bullshit.
> 
> It's hopeless.


True.

Although, the reason that people believe it now is because Christian is still on SmackDown, whereas Alberto Del Rio, as well as all members of the WWE Championship match are on Raw.

I am still skeptical.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well... the silver lining is that neither Christian or ADR got the upper hand. They both had their say during the show.

I have been all over the place with this match and I am tri-polar when it comes to Christian, but all things considered I up Christian's chances to 40%. I'll up it to 90% if the match closes the show.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Christian gets the upper-hand twice before Extreme Rules. Rule out the fact his partner was Randy Orton this time around though, no way was that man losing on his first night.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

So if ADR wins, which it looks like he's going to, then what are they going to do about the world title situation? I mean surely they can't keep both titles on RAW right?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Well... the silver lining is that neither Christian or ADR got the upper hand. They both had their say during the show.
> 
> I have been all over the place with this match and I am tri-polar when it comes to Christian, but all things considered I up Christian's chances to 40%. I'll up it to 90% if the match closes the show.


You'd be better off at keeping it to 0% like I'm doing so you won't be disappointed.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Well... the silver lining is that neither Christian or ADR got the upper hand. They both had their say during the show.
> 
> I have been all over the place with this match and I am tri-polar when it comes to Christian, but all things considered I up Christian's chances to 40%. I'll up it to 90% if the match closes the show.


Well, it looks like I'm going on hiatus as a wrestling fan after Extreme Rules, because if Christian doesn't win it will be the biggest shit of all the bullshits pulled by WWE.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm guessing the india guy that debuted was Jinder Mahal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't get your hopes too high, *el dandy*, even if the Ladder Match closes Extreme Rules. They can always pull a Summerslam '09, and have the big dirty heel beat the poor innocent babyface, only for the SuperFace to emerge in the last two minutes from out of the ether to deliver a finishing maneuver (in this case, an RKO) to the big dirty heel, thus discarding the poor innocent babyface altogether in any event. Therefore, they've let the big dirty heel prevail, but given the fans a sign of hope and rush of adrenaline with which the show can conclude. 

This shit's chess, not checkers!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Don't get your hopes too high, *el dandy*, even if the Ladder Match closes Extreme Rules. They can always pull a Summerslam '09, and have the big dirty heel beat the poor innocent babyface, only for the SuperFace to emerge in the last two minutes from out of the ether to deliver a finishing maneuver (in this case, an RKO) to the big dirty heel, thus discarding the poor innocent babyface altogether in any event. Therefore, they've let the big dirty heel prevail, but given the fans a sign of hope and rush of adrenaline with which the show can conclude.
> 
> This shit's chess, not checkers!


That would be a tragedy, it's hardly something to  at.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You'd be better off at keeping it to 0% like I'm doing so you won't be disappointed.


I can't.

I want to. I REALLY want to. I want to set the bar low so there is no room for whatsoever disappointment. But I am weak. 

The ONLY reason why I am confident in Christian going over IF it closes the show is because of Edge. Edge will be there if Christian goes over. They will do the whole 9 (confetti, pyro ect..) if they decide to have Christian go over. They will not waste the new Eddie/Benoit moment during the 9:30 slot.

I am more confident ADR will win, but my inner mark is telling me the Captain still has a shot.


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Don't get your hopes too high, *el dandy*, even if the Ladder Match closes Extreme Rules. They can always pull a Summerslam '09, and have the big dirty heel beat the poor innocent babyface, only for the SuperFace to emerge in the last two minutes from out of the ether to deliver a finishing maneuver (in this case, an RKO) to the big dirty heel, thus discarding the poor innocent babyface altogether in any event. Therefore, they've let the big dirty heel prevail, but given the fans a sign of hope and rush of adrenaline with which the show can conclude.
> 
> This shit's chess, not checkers!


Christian does the RKO? wow.. :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^He's talking about the uncharismatic hack they call "The Viper" 



> I can't.
> 
> I want to. I REALLY want to. I want to set the bar low so there is no room for whatsoever disappointment. But I am weak.
> 
> ...


The force is not strong in this one.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Don't get your hopes too high, *el dandy*, even if the Ladder Match closes Extreme Rules. They can always pull a Summerslam '09, and have the big dirty heel beat the poor innocent babyface, only for the SuperFace to emerge in the last two minutes from out of the ether to deliver a finishing maneuver (in this case, an RKO) to the big dirty heel, thus discarding the poor innocent babyface altogether in any event. Therefore, they've let the big dirty heel prevail, but given the fans a sign of hope and rush of adrenaline with which the show can conclude.
> 
> This shit's chess, not checkers!


Unfortunately, it sounds just like Vince's typical M.O. Get our hopes up about Christian finally winning, only to lose and then have the SuperFace (in this case Orton) come out and "save the day."


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> ^He's talking about the uncharismatic hack they call "The Viper"
> 
> *
> The force is not strong in this one.*



I am a mere padawan learner when it comes to CC.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> That would be a tragedy, it's hardly something to  at.


Mere hypotheticals, and I'm trying to bring some levity to this discussion. You and *el dandy* make discussing the chances of Christian becoming a world champion or not like an existentialist monologue about God in an Ingmar Bergman film. 

And with that, I'm gonna hit both of you guys with another 

Anyway... Smackdown sounds like a pretty solid show, and, as usual, as a go-home show, does a significantly better job in making the pay-per-view seem, you know, kind of important, than Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Mere hypotheticals, and I'm trying to bring some levity to this discussion. You and *el dandy* make discussing the chances of Christian becoming a world champion or not like an existentialist monologue about God in an Ingmar Bergman film.
> 
> And with that, I'm gonna hit both of you guys with another


Go easy on the dumbass...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> ^He's talking about the uncharismatic hack they call "The Viper"


Nah, he's talking about the guy with 7 world titles to his name compared to the guy with NONE. :shocked:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Will do, *Pyro*.

Looking forward to Jinder Mahal's debut, _if_ he is the "big Indian man" backstage meeting Great Khali.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Nah, he's talking about the guy with 7 world titles to his name compared to the guy with NONE. :shocked:


Yeah, the guy that got his world titles because of the fucking physical appearance that he was born with. What a talent. Getting to the top by looking like a ****** fashion model instead of doing it by knowing how to work a mic, how to entertain people or even how to wrestle. I hope he sleeps well knowing how much he earned them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Is Jinder Mahal any good? Also, I can't wait to see the ladder match, it has my interest more than the triple threat.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, the guy that got his world titles because of the fucking physical appearance that he was born with. What a talent. Getting to the top by looking like a ****** fashion model instead of doing it by knowing how to work a mic, how to entertain people or even how to wrestle. I hope he sleeps well knowing how much he earned them.


Orton got over by showing his strength on the mic during Evolution and he showed how good he was in the ring with his matches with Benoit and Taker. Orton got his World Titles because he is indeed talented and has that many because his 'Viper' gimmick is super-over. You may not like him but if he wasn't talented, he would've been where Ted Dibiase is now. He isn't. He's the second biggest name in WWE and he and Cena are miles more over than anyone else. I'd say he earned it.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sounds like an okay show. Yes bury Kofi some more please.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, the guy that got his world titles because of the fucking physical appearance that he was born with. What a talent. Getting to the top by looking like a ****** fashion model instead of doing it by knowing how to work a mic, how to entertain people or even how to wrestle. I hope he sleeps well knowing how much he earned them.


I bet he sleeps well knowing that he's rich and that he isn't some loser crying on a forum about another wrestler he doesn't like.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

W>C said:


> Is Jinder Mahal any good? Also, I can't wait to see the ladder match, it has my interest more than the triple threat.


He's very, very solid. He can put on strong matches when paired with someone good, and, for the most part, perfectly decent matches with green guys down in FCW. I also think he's kind of underrated on the mic down there, but I'll admit that he has lots of room for improvement there. He's got most of the fundamentals down, but I can't dispute that he's kind of "green." Or at least "green" for WWE's style. But he's improving and I'm looking forward to his debut, if it's to happen this week. 

Also agree on the ladder match. It's been built better by its brand than the triple threat cage match (where it's obvious R-Truth will screw Morrison to extend that feud, and I don't see Miz dropping the belt yet), has a more wildcard factor and we know there will be a new champion at match's end!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Orton got over by showing his strength on the mic during Evolution and he showed how good he was in the ring with his matches with Benoit and Taker. Orton got his World Titles because he is indeed talented and has that many because his 'Viper' gimmick is super-over. You may not like him but if he wasn't talented, he would've been where Ted Dibiase is now. He isn't. He's the second biggest name in WWE and he and Cena are miles more over than anyone else. I'd say he earned it.


No, he got over because he got pushed incessantly for 5 years. The precise moment he got over fully is when he debuted the punt kick on Shawn Michaels. This guy walked into a world title match in CHICAGO at WRESTLEMANIA against Rey Mysterio and Kurt Angle and when he came out, the crowd DIED. If you can't get over in Chicago at WrestleMania in a world title match, you don't deserve to be in this business. And by that time, he had been world champion, IC champion, feuded with Foley, with Taker, on and on. NOTHING. 

Orton's ring work is nothing special, never has been. Don't give me this "he won because he's talented", then where the fuck is William Regal's world title? Huh? 10000x the wrestling skill, mic skills and charisma of Orton and has jack shit to show for an entire career. It doesn't work that way. Does that mean BATISTA is the second most talented man in the last 6 years of WWE? Because after all, apart from Cena he made it the farthest. Speaking of Cena, he actually EARNED his overness. The fans CHOSE Cena because of his charisma, his unique presentation and his mic skills. They didn't choose Orton, VINCE chose Orton and FORCED him down everyone's throats until people gave in.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> True.
> 
> Although, the reason that people believe it now is because Christian is still on SmackDown, whereas Alberto Del Rio, as well as all members of the WWE Championship match are on Raw.
> 
> I am still skeptical.


If it was just Christian and Brie Bella on the roster themselves, Christian will STILL not win the World Championship. I keep trying to tell them time and time again it’s strictly impossible for Christian become a WWE or World Champion. 

You seriously got to be one Vince’s favorites to make it in this political business, Christian has the backing of Edge, Batista, Booker T and a lot of others wrestlers to want him to make it but if Vince is not impressed then the show is over, it’s done. It doesn’t matter if Jesus came back and wanted Christian a push, Vince McMahon will still not consider it, he does not see Christian as a big star.

Period. 

We ALL witness this at Wrestlemania 26 where Christian was *THE* most credible wrestler in that match, Christian still had all of that momentum from his ECW run and carried that brand as a true champion, Edge and Jericho were feuding for World title, everything was just at the perfect time for Christian, NO excuses from that. But what happens? Vince basically told us

“_Hey you know what damn it, I’m going to have a absolutely no momentum Jack Swagger who was barely seen on RAW win the damn thing over Christian, I don’t want Christian in my main event EVER!_”



DesolationRow said:


> Don't get your hopes too high, *el dandy*, even if the Ladder Match closes Extreme Rules. They can always pull a Summerslam '09, and have the big dirty heel beat the poor innocent babyface, only for the SuperFace to emerge in the last two minutes from out of the ether to deliver a finishing maneuver (in this case, an RKO) to the big dirty heel, thus discarding the poor innocent babyface altogether in any event. Therefore, they've let the big dirty heel prevail, but given the fans a sign of hope and rush of adrenaline with which the show can conclude.
> 
> This shit's chess, not checkers!


OMG THANK YOU *DesolationRow*


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

So right after the draft, there are still guys from both shows all over the card.

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, the guy that got his world titles because of the fucking physical appearance that he was born with. What a talent. Getting to the top by looking like a ****** fashion model instead of doing it by knowing how to work a mic, how to entertain people or even how to wrestle. I hope he sleeps well knowing how much he earned them.


Lol if he doesn't know how to entertain people why does he recieve the loudest cheers every night? He has to be doing something right. Your balant hate for Orton is starting to show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> He's very, very solid. He can put on strong matches when paired with someone good, and, for the most part, perfectly decent matches with green guys down in FCW. I also think he's kind of underrated on the mic down there, but I'll admit that he has lots of room for improvement there. He's got most of the fundamentals down, but I can't dispute that he's kind of "green." Or at least "green" for WWE's style. But he's improving and I'm looking forward to his debut, if it's to happen this week.


Pretty much spot on. The guy has talent and room for improvement.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Lol if he doesn't know how to entertain people why does he recieve the loudest cheers every night? He has to be doing something right. Your balant hate for Orton is starting to show.


Because the fans have been conditioned to like him. He didn't GET over, the WWE MADE him over. The fans CHOSE Cena to be a star, they CHOSE Edge, they CHOSE CM Punk, they CHOSE Jericho, etc. On and on. Dammit all, as much as I HATE it, the fans CHOSE Jeff Hardy. Vince McMahon himself decided that Orton was going to be a star and no one else. It wasn't done because he did anything to earn it. You could build anybody into what Orton's become. I GUARANTEE that if WWE gave the same commitment to Alex Riley that they've given to Orton, in 6 years he'd be the second biggest guy in the company. Does that have anything to do with him? Well, despite the fact that he's actually good...no. It's all about presentation. Orton's skillset is no different than Bret Hart's, except he can't wrestle.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The King of Blaze said:


> OMG THANK YOU *DesolationRow*


Hey, that's what I'm here for... I guess. 



Cynic said:


> So right after the draft, there are still guys from both shows all over the card.
> 
> Makes perfect sense.


Well, to be fair to the monkeys behind the scenes, the Draft isn't supposed to go totally into effect until next Monday night in Miami. Every year they do this with the Raw and Smackdown the week of the Draft, with guys from both shows on... both shows. 

'Course, when they're randomly having guys "trade brands" or show up on each others' shows in the near future, that explanation won't fit any longer, but whatever. 

Just be happy that Kofi Kingston is gonna get his 18th midcard championship reign in all likelihood! On the brand where midcarders get two minutes a week to wrestle!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cynic said:


> So right after the draft, there are still guys from both shows all over the card.
> 
> Makes perfect sense.


They said the move starts AFTER the ppv.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> No, he got over because he got pushed incessantly for 5 years. The precise moment he got over fully is when he debuted the punt kick on Shawn Michaels. This guy walked into a world title match in CHICAGO at WRESTLEMANIA against Rey Mysterio and Kurt Angle and when he came out, the crowd DIED. If you can't get over in Chicago at WrestleMania in a world title match, you don't deserve to be in this business. And by that time, he had been world champion, IC champion, feuded with Foley, with Taker, on and on. NOTHING.
> 
> Orton's ring work is nothing special, never has been. Don't give me this "he won because he's talented", then where the fuck is William Regal's world title? Huh? 10000x the wrestling skill, mic skills and charisma of Orton and has jack shit to show for an entire career. It doesn't work that way. Does that mean BATISTA is the second most talented man in the last 6 years of WWE? Because after all, apart from Cena he made it the farthest. Speaking of Cena, he actually EARNED his overness. The fans CHOSE Cena because of his charisma, his unique presentation and his mic skills. They didn't choose Orton, VINCE chose Orton and FORCED him down everyone's throats until people gave in.


Regal was on course for a push but violated the wellness policy in 2008. Bye bye push and Orton got a decent reaction at Wrestlemania 22. Not worse than Mysterio's either. Plus, if the guy doesn't have talent then why is he one of the most over people in WWE? From 2004-2007, he got pushed. Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. That happens, but he struck gold in 2007 and never looked back. If you think that's shoving him down our throats then we obviously have different definitions of that. You have to be seriously unover or overexposed to be shoved down people's throats and regardless of your opinion of Orton, he was hardly either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Regal was on course for a push but violated the wellness policy in 2008.


Orton's done a lot worse than that. He's been suspended on more than 1 occasion, why is that always an issue with everyone OTHER than him? Guess.



> Plus, if the guy doesn't have talent then why is he one of the most over people in WWE?


Didn't I tell you why already? They put him in the POSITION to be over, and wouldn't let it go regardless of how much he failed. Eventually, if you're shoved down everyone's throats, you're gonna get over. It might take 5 years but it's gonna happen.



> From 2004-2007, he got pushed. Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.


No, it never worked. That's why he didn't main event until the crowd finally started responding him. Didn't you notice how he started main eventing *IMMEDIATELY* after he finally got over? Do you think that's some kind of a coincidence that after he finally got over, at the next WrestleMania, he went over Triple H AND Cena in the main event? Please.




> That happens, but he struck gold in 2007 and never looked back. If you think that's shoving him down our throats then we obviously have different definitions of that. You have to be seriously unover or overexposed to be shoved down people's throats and regardless of your opinion of Orton, he was hardly either.


Yeah, he was either and in a major way. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that. Orton was directly underneath world title level, teetering right below it for 3 years while he failed to get over, doing things like feuding with Undertaker at WrestleMania even though he had no talents that were of any note to be put into that position. He's the most overexposed wrestler in WWE history.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi the fucking midcard king. He's probably gonna beat Jericho in holding midcard titles when it's all said and done. Seems like a fun show.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice to know Sin Cara nailed the entrance again,no botch!?and he's already"over"??I doubt he already get's Mysterio pops But more like Christian or a bit less.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Because the fans have been conditioned to like him. He didn't GET over, the WWE MADE him over. The fans CHOSE Cena to be a star, they CHOSE Edge, they CHOSE CM Punk, they CHOSE Jericho, etc. On and on. Dammit all, as much as I HATE it, the fans CHOSE Jeff Hardy. Vince McMahon himself decided that Orton was going to be a star and no one else. It wasn't done because he did anything to earn it. You could build anybody into what Orton's become. I GUARANTEE that if WWE gave the same commitment to Alex Riley that they've given to Orton, in 6 years he'd be the second biggest guy in the company. Does that have anything to do with him? Well, despite the fact that he's actually good...no. It's all about presentation. Orton's skillset is no different than Bret Hart's, except he can't wrestle.


Ok so how many wrestlers have been shoved down our throats but never ended up getting over? Look at Sheamus for example he got pushed to the moon but still hardly gets a reaction from the crowd. Same goes with Del Rio. Yeah Vince can shove some wrestlers down our throats but the question is can they actually take advantage of it? That's the big question. And I'm not saying Orton did or did not get the superstar treatment from Vince because I stopped watching wrestling during that time but all I'm saying is him being over as he is right now you gotta be talented to do that.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, the guy that got his world titles because of the fucking physical appearance that he was born with. What a talent. Getting to the top by looking like a ****** fashion model instead of doing it by knowing how to work a mic, how to entertain people or even how to wrestle. I hope he sleeps well knowing how much he earned them.


:lmao Bitter much? I'm sure he sleeps perfectly fine knowing that somewhere on the internet, haterz are hatin!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Jinder debuts??,why don't he get any video vignettes??


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Ok so how many wrestlers have been shoved down our throats but never ended up getting over? Look at Sheamus for example he got pushed to the moon but still hardly gets a reaction from the crowd. Same goes with Del Rio.


Wow, comparing a year, and around 8 months to 5 years. REALLY? Go sit in the corner.



> Bitter much? I'm sure he sleeps perfectly fine knowing that somewhere on the internet, haterz are hatin!


Yeah, I am bitter because a guy who isn't talented is boring the HELL out of me when people who should be in his position are getting nothing.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

hey urrodex or how ever you spell it. got a few questions.

How man wrestlers, get over without any kind of push.

also how come orton was turned face so quickly during his stint with evolution


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> Jinder debuts??,why don't he get any video vignettes??


Trips doesn't dig Indians.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Layla is apparently coming to Raw in time for the Rock's birthday bash.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Louie85TX said:


> Jinder debuts??,why don't he get any video vignettes??


It would be video vignette overkill.

They need to reserve debut video vignettes for those that may potentially be immediate impact players (Del Rio, Undertaker return, Sin Cara, and for the women Awesome Kong).

If every new/re-packaged talent gets one, then it means less when someone they want to be a big deal gets one.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Whats peoples beef with Orton he is super over and with all this the fans chose Cena shit if thats the case he wouldnt get boooooooooooeeeeeeeeeed all the time while Orton gets the biggest pop of the night


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

el dandy said:


> It would be video vignette overkill.
> 
> They need to reserve debut video vignettes for those that may potentially be immediate impact players (Del Rio, Undertaker return, Sin Cara, and for the women Awesome Kong).
> 
> If every new/re-packaged talent gets one, then it means less when someone they want to be a big deal gets one.


true true!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

The big man of Indian descent makes me want to watch Smackdown!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Christian winning the last confrontation going into ER = Del Rio wins.
Unless you're Sheamus going into a WWE Title match against John Cena.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

fuck wtf is this, chrictian is having all the momentum heading into extreme rules, and then they are making it seem like christian must win to bring the title to sd. wwe wants us to believe that christian is a lock to win but i have a bad feeling wwe is going to swerve us this sunday and swerve us badly.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Say Del Rio was booked to go over.

WHAT IF Christian (lets assume for a second Christian is a big mark for himself) says fuck it, and during the match just climbs the ladder and grabs the belt. What would Vince do besides take the title away from him on SD and fire him? How would they get out from under that creative/booking wise? Vince would pretty much have to recognize Christian as a world champion.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

VanHammerFan said:


> Say Del Rio was booked to go over.
> 
> WHAT IF Christian (lets assume for a second Christian is a big mark for himself) says fuck it, and during the match just climbs the ladder and grabs the belt. What would Vince do besides take the title away from him on SD and fire him? How would they get out from under that creative/booking wise? Vince would pretty much have to recognize Christian as a world champion.


Same way they did with the guy in ur avatar


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> Same way they did with the guy in ur avatar


but it is still a matter of fact that Chris Benoit was a world champion for WWE. WWE choose not to acknowledge it, but it's a matter of fact. It would be a matter of fact if Christian were to pull such a stunt because there is seemingly no booking/creative way about reversing a decision/loophole like that.

It's a stupid thought cause it will never happen, but I'm just throwing it out there lol


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

It's only a matter of time before Boreton becomes champion... definitely not watching Smackdown.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

This is just getting funny now. Christian is IN the World Heavyweight Championship match at Extreme Rules and he STILL isn't getting the attention that he should. Wouldn't it have made much more sense for Christian to be cutting a promo in the ring and Del Rio interrupts him instead of Orton? After all they are having a match against one another...

Its just interesting to see how they will always use Christian as the second guy, the sidekick, the one who makes the save. Even when he is booked to go one on one for the world title on PPV he is still playing second fiddle to another star. Edge last week, and now Orton this week. Extreme Rules is next week and it hardly feels like Christian/Del Rio have said a word to each other or have cut a promo together in the ring. In my opinion it should have been Orton to come out to make the save for Christian, not the other way round.

With Sheamus getting drafted, Smackdown now has the IC and US titles. I guess that means its still possible for the WHC to go to Raw with Del Rio. Temporarily of course, but not out of the question. So the whole Christian will win cause SD needs a world title argument doesn't sound as good now. Man, I honestly have no clue who will win at Extreme Rules. There are logical arguments to be made for both sides, and neither of them got the last laugh this week (Orton pinned Brodus). The tension is killing me. I just want it to be May 1 already.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Just a quick question. Is Sheamus on Smackdown now?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> Jinder debuts??,why don't he get any video vignettes??


well it's simple, him debuting with khali and singh immediately gives the viewers and idea on who he is


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel bad for Kofi, he's easily one of the most over guys in the company and could easily Main Event with his popularity but they use him as a midcard cannon fodder instead.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, I am bitter because a guy who isn't talented is boring the HELL out of me when people who should be in his position are getting nothing.


The sooner you realize there's nothing you can do about it the easier your life will be.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Orton's done a lot worse than that. He's been suspended on more than 1 occasion, why is that always an issue with everyone OTHER than him? Guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never seen someone take wrestling serious like you. wow.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Well the chances of CC winning have gone right back down to about 20% again.

Im officially back on the 'no chance' bandwagon.

I can see ADR taking the belt to Raw, and appearing on both shows each week.

Its too obvious Christian will win, and Vince simply wont stand for that.

Not happening peeps.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

So Sheamus' "USA" attire will be a waste of time if he loses already.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Alex Riley*

_''Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in''_


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Just a quick question. Is Sheamus on Smackdown now?


Yes


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good Smackdown. I will forever laugh at people who think that Christian is more than a sidekick.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Nobody was bitching when Edge was constantly winning all the damn time and looking dominant...:no:


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

But Edge > Orton. Simple as that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton was chosen by Vince to be a face? Really? Wrong the FANS forced WWE to turn him by constantly cheering him and why is Orton the number one bad guy to the IWC? He's not done anything wrong he performs to entertain us the least we can do is enjoy him, when he doesn't have to be away from his family


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton was chosen by Vince to be a face? Really? Wrong the FANS forced WWE to turn him by constantly cheering him and why is Orton the number one bad guy to the IWC? He's not done anything wrong he performs to entertain us the least we can do is enjoy him, when he doesn't have to be away from his family


If Vince hadn't chosen Orton he would of stopped pushing him 5 or so years ago when he was getting high backstage and visibly getting angry at fans.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jinder Mahal will most likely turn on The Great Khali and start a feud with him.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Optikk said:


> Sounds like a good Smackdown. *I will forever laugh at people who think that Christian is more than a sidekick.*


Er.....

How is he a 'sidekick' exactly? He has been a singles wrestler since 2001 and is in a world title match on sunday.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Er.....
> 
> How is he a 'sidekick' exactly? He has been a singles wrestler since 2001 and is in a world title match on sunday.


I think he meant that no matter how high he gets, he'll just be seen as the #2 guy on any show except for ECW but that's another story. I mean you can bet that even if he does win the World Title this Sunday, he won't be the face of Smackdown nor the focal point of the show and will just play second fiddle to Orton just like Orton did with Cena last year when he was Champion.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Why is Natalia on Smackdown? She would have been a great opponent for Kharma.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

why does ever single thread that has orton on it some how get turned into a hate thread


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton isnt the only face that always wins it gets on my nerves how he's the ONLY guy everyone picks on. EVERY face does it, start bitching about them all not just Randy:no:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Optikk said:


> Sounds like a good Smackdown. I will forever laugh at people who think that Christian is more than a sidekick.


Eventually, Robin took over Batmans job


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Orton is going to be the dominate guy on Smackdown so get used to it. He will be their World Champion (if they have one) sooner rather then later.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Just a quick question regarding Sin Cara's lighting.

Are they referring to the entire arena being covered in orange and blue lighting or just the audience area (like a regular smackdown, but with splashes of orange). I don't really get the reference to Kane's lighting as I don't recall his matches having special lighting (only his entrance)...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Unknek Rex or whatever your cartoon name is,sorry to tell you but you better get used to Orton being around for a looong time.As for your hatred of him,Im sure he cares.A mark who probably thinks a match filled with circus type flips and high spots is actual wrestling ability.

You call his style 'boring?" Many legends had the same style as his.Harley Race.Randy's dad and grandpa.Dory Funk.Bob Backlund.Dean Malenko.All true legends so I take it they were all boring also?It takes more than wrestling ability to make a great wrestler.Facial expressions. Timing. Ability to stay over. 

Ability to carry lesser workers to decent matches.Respect from his peers.Randy has all those in spades.So get used to him.He'll be around tons longer than your flip/flop spot monkeys.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ill still watch it, but I hate the fact it's gonna become the Orton Show


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel not evne on the show yet, ugh.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

It's inevitable SmackDown is gonna become Orton show, he will overshadow Christian by default by the time he arrives, there is nothing they can do to change it. At least Christian is a main eventer now and i'm satisfied. Hopefully Punk will effectively dismantle Orton in their Last Man Standing match so Orton won't get involved on Christian/ADR match on Sunday....


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton doesn't care if people hate him like Cena he probably sleeps on a bed of money while the IWC whip themselves into a frenzy:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> Hey Unknek Rex or whatever your cartoon name is,sorry to tell you but you better get used to Orton being around for a looong time.


Well, we can't all have a kewl name like mst3rulz.

I am used to him, that doesn't mean that he's good and the fans should have to be subjected to his bullshit.



> As for your hatred of him,Im sure he cares.A mark who probably thinks a match filled with circus type flips and high spots is actual wrestling ability.


HA. Hardly. I consider high flyers an insult to this business. If you're gonna call somebody out on their views, maybe you should know what they are first. 



> You call his style 'boring?" Many legends had the same style as his.Harley Race.Randy's dad and grandpa.Dory Funk.Bob Backlund.Dean Malenko.All true legends so *I take it they were all boring also*?It takes more than wrestling ability to make a great wrestler.Facial expressions. Timing. Ability to stay over.


Uh, yeah, they were. And I know more than anybody in the IWC that it takes more than wrestling ability to be a great wrestler. In fact, wrestling ability doesn't matter at all. This is a charisma/promo/look dominated business, it's been that way for the last 30 years. Luckily for Orton, he has 1 of the 3 but it ain't charisma or mic skills.



> Ability to carry lesser workers to decent matches.Respect from his peers.Randy has all those in spades.So get used to him.He'll be around tons longer than your flip/flop spot monkeys.


Again, you nimrod, I *HATE* high flyers. It's not a legitimate style of wrestling, so quit trying to pass me off as some circus freak lover.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

For those of you asking about Jinder Mahal:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Why on earth is *PYRO* so bitter? Can you not handle a superstar you're not particularly fond of being successful? I also notice that when everybody disagrees with your opinion, they are immediately wrong. Why is that? You act like a selfish 6 year old who has a temper tantrum every time you don't get what you want. I assume you have nothing else to do in your life than complain?


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like Kofi is bringing the US Title back to RAW. What a freaking mid carder for life.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

jasonviyavong said:


> Looks like Kofi is bringing the US Title back to RAW. What a freaking mid carder for life.


Kofi just seems to hold the mid card belts constantly its like "give him a pity world title reign for god sake".


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kofi Kingston was Shelton Benjamin's replacement all along.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

hazuki said:


> Daniel not evne on the show yet, ugh.


He was already flying to Vegas for something when he heard the news he had been drafted. He said he was really happy when he heard the news.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Apologys if its already been said but Im pretty sure the guy Khali and singh were talking to is this guy .http://www.fcwwrestling.info/jindermahal1.html


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't get why if somebody finds a wrestler boring they have to come up on ever single damn thread about that wrestler and ramble on and on and on and on.

for cryin out loud


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Jinder Mahal...hmmm. Not sure what to expect from him. He could be the 21st century Iron Shiek, but he'll probably be the Indian version of Eric Escobar.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> Apologys if its already been said but Im pretty sure the guy Khali and singh were talking to is this guy .http://www.fcwwrestling.info/jindermahal1.html


Well, he certainly has the look. I'll have to go watch some of his matches on Youtube...


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn, Pyro is straight laying down an Aspergers case study up in this piece.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton isnt the only face that always wins it gets on my nerves how he's the ONLY guy everyone picks on. EVERY face does it, start bitching about them all not just Randy:no:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Seems like a very odd episode of Smackdown, not the best start to a new draft class. I'll watch with an open mind though. Looking forward to Sin Cara at least.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Well they spammed the SD intro with footages of RKOs.

Christian definitely looked like Orton's lackey in the opening segment with Del Rio, he even went for Brodus Clay.

Starting to think that Del Rio's gonna get a brief reign as WHC before dropping it to Orton.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Christian's promo before the Main Event made me teary eyed, you could tell he really meant it.

And the Tag Team match did a great job of advancing the story between ADR and Christian, all the while showcasing Orton as the top star of the brand. But the best part was the post-match staredown between the two.

Quite a good episode of Smackdown, really got me pumped for Extreme Rules.

(Oh and for those who care, Orton still had the beard on.)


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

I feel bad for Christian... so unover


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Just watched it and Orton seemed to completely overshadow Christian but that was understandable seeing as Orton just got drafted. Christian still gave a very good promo backstage though. If Christian goes become World Champion at Extreme Rules and becomes top dog on SmackDown than the WWE must be a little worried at how easily overshadowed he was by Orton.

Anyway here's the show for anyone who's interested:


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

I feel bad for Drew McIntyre as I want to like him because I love his aggression but he is pretty terrible outside of that.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Samee said:


> Just watched it and Orton seemed to completely overshadow Christian but that was understandable seeing as Orton just got drafted. Christian still gave a very good promo backstage though. If Christian goes become World Champion at Extreme Rules and becomes top dog on SmackDown than the *WWE must be a little worried at how easily overshadowed he was by Orton.*


Nah, they aren't. They know Orton is the active #2 guy of the company, that's why they drafted him to SD, to be the centerpiece of the show. He's gonna be the focal point, even if he's not in the title chase.

If Christian becomes SD's World Champion, expect his reign to be similar to Orton's last year; Playing second fiddle to Cena and all.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> If Christian becomes SD's World Champion, expect his reign to be similar to Orton's last year; Playing second fiddle to Cena and all.


Yeah... I hope it doesn't turn out completely like that. I'm really interested to see how they deal with Christian and Orton though. Who's Christian going to feud with for the title? Who's Orton going to keep himself occupied with? They better get him a long program or it's just a matter of time before he goes for the title again.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao Orton haters aren't going to enjoy SD anymore. Just like Raw is the Cena show, it's pretty clear throughout the whole show with how the announcers are talking, how it's booked, etc, that they fully intend to make this the Orton show. 

It looks like they're changing his character a tad as well for the new role. He's a bit more of a babyface now, even playing up to the crowd to start the show.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

rcc said:


> :lmao Orton haters aren't going to enjoy SD anymore. Just like Raw is the Cena show, it's pretty clear throughout the whole show with how the announcers are talking, how it's booked, etc, that they fully intend to make this the Orton show.
> 
> It looks like they're changing his character a tad as well for the new role. He's a bit more of a babyface now, even playing up to the crowd to start the show.


I sooooo want Christian win the World title now cos it will be such a bitter sweet moment for Pyro. 

Christian will finally be World Champion but on Randy Orton's show. Pyro's head is going to explode and it is going to be beautiful. :lmao


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

^:lmao Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.

Anyone else loving the awesomeness of Brodus Clay? That guy can really work. It's a shame he's debuted as a jobber. Hopefully they'll build him up now that he's separated from Del Rio.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ At least he's jobbing in the Main Event.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like Cole is becoming a full time manager for Jack Swagger.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

This SD didn't really make a lot of sense.

Why is Drew McIntyre coming out, while he's a RAW member now, to confront Orton who....is not on RAW anymore? Just to announce he won't be wrestling Orton anytime soon? I know wrestling generally doesn't make sense, but this was just lazy.

Why did Del Rio come out, even though he's also on RAW? I thought Del Rio was supposed to be smart? He has no business with Orton, but with Christian. The main event and ending of the show also made it seem like Orton and Del Rio are about to feud which makes _no sense_ at all. Del Rio wins the World Title, then loses it to Orton? I wonder how they are going to justify that one considering they are on *opposite* brands 

Did notice Henry has lost weight and is a bit faster in the ring now. Still, I would rather see Brodus Clay get pushed as a monster heel than Henry who has had a million pushes. Clay is actually a talented big man, unlike Henry.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

^they were trying to make statements.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lmao I remember back when Orton was popular as hell here a few years ago...so much for that. I still enjoy him but I guess that's just me.

I'll watch it for Cara/Swagger if I'm not doing anything.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Jethro said:


> Why did Del Rio come out, even though he's also on RAW? I thought Del Rio was supposed to be smart? He has no business with Orton, but with Christian.* The main event and ending of the show also made it seem like Orton and Del Rio are about to feud* which makes _no sense_ at all. Del Rio wins the World Title, then loses it to Orton? I wonder how they are going to justify that one considering they are on *opposite* brands


I think you misinterpret the match and ending, the match and especially the ending did a good job of advancing Christian/Del Rio's feud all the while putting over Orton as the new face of Smackdown. 

The commentators spent majority of the match putting over the Ladder match at Extreme Rules, discussing Christian's veterancy yet inability to become World Champion, getting injured by Del Rio. The taunting between Del Rio and Christian with their respective brand shirts and all showing how it's become an interbrand bout in claiming the World Title. The match did a good job of doing that and putting Orton over.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Brye said:


> lmao I remember back when Orton was popular as hell here a few years ago...so much for that. I still enjoy him but I guess that's just me.


Orton was a worshipped on the Internet from around about 07 to 09. Then he suddenly became a "talentless, charismaless hack". It's just a fad, the IWC is filled with sheep.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Samee said:


> Orton was a worshipped on the Internet from around about 07 to 09. Then he suddenly became a "talentless, charismaless hack". It's just a fad, the IWC is filled with sheep.


It's not like they turned on him, it's that the critics got more vocal as he gets higher. Same thing for ADR when he won the Rumble, and now Christian's getting quite a lot of criticism too.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Maybe the 12 year olds who sucked him off back then have grown up and realised it's not cool to like baby-olied bald men.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

darnok said:


> Maybe the 12 year olds who sucked him off back then have grown up and realised *it's not cool to like baby-olied bald men*.














Great attempt at humour but it was as generic as Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Sin Cara looked decent in his match against Swagger. Fans gave him quite a pop and it looks like Sin Cara is the third main face of SD. Don't know if he is on ER but I look forward to see him improve his style in the WWE on Smackdown!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Henry losing weight was evident, looked a lot faster in the ring. Was a pretty good giant/midget match.

Gonna love the WSM push.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

I wasn't trying to be funny. I guess you're about 16 or 17 Samee, just because you still have a thing for bald guys, doesn't mean the rest of the kids will. That doesn't make them sheep.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... Mark Henry isn't even going to explain his heel turn?

What a great way to start it.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

darnok said:


> I wasn't trying to be funny. I guess you're about 16 or 17 Samee, just because you still have a thing for bald guys, doesn't mean the rest of the kids will. That doesn't make them sheep.


fpalm


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I like how Sin Cara's match had his entrance lighting during the entire match. Technical errors or purposefully done?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

haribo said:


> I like how Sin Cara's match had his entrance lighting during the entire match. Technical errors or purposefully done?


Purpose.

Also, this smackdown showed that ADR is winning, taking the title to RAW and Orton is going to be built as saviour of Smackdown taking the title back in a few months.

Oh well.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Sin Cara looked very good, dunno if it was a fest of editing out botches or what, but it was a good match.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tremendous promo by Christian.

Good main event and the overall show did exactly what it needed to do. It established Randy Orton as the new sheriff in town going forward, gave farewells to all the former SD talent moving to Raw, and advanced Del Rio/Christian (like how they added the dynamic of how there is *a ton of pressure* on Christian to make sure that the brand does not lose it's world championship).

Either way Orton and Christian will be the #1 (by far Randy is the #1 cause it's his show now) and #2 babyfaces on SD for the next few months, and I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Tremendous promo by Christian.
> 
> Good main event and the overall show did exactly what it needed to do. It established Randy Orton as the new sheriff in town going forward, gave farewells to all the former SD talent moving to Raw, and advanced Del Rio/Christian (like how they added the dynamic of how there is *a ton of pressure* on Christian to make sure that the brand does not lose it's world championship).
> 
> *Either way Orton and Christian will be the #1 (by far Randy is the #1 cause it's his show now)* and #2 babyfaces on SD for the next few months, and I'm comfortable with that.



It's inevitable....I just really hope Christian can be champion for just a little while before Orton does his best John Cena impression.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

i watched the divas bit (yeah strange i know) and when Michelle McCool said "loser leaves"...you can tell they edited in the WWE bit :lmao


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow Alberto comming out in a 2011 ferrari


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I think I am really going to like Orton on Smackdown. I like him already but listening to everyone bitch week after week about him dominating will be hilarious. I hope he gets a year long title run like Cena.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> listening to everyone bitch week after week about him dominating will be hilarious. I hope he gets a year long title run like Cena.


:lmao

Yeah it is funny hearing how offended some here are about the #2 face being so popular you'd think Randy kicks kittens or something.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

You'd think they'd have thought of a theme for A-Ri by now, but nope, jobber theme. :lmao The opening segment with Orton definitely helped fuel the theory that Del Rio will win the World Title and Orton will try to get it back. I still hope thats not the case though and I don't think it will be.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> You'd think they'd have thought of a theme for A-Ri by now, but nope, jobber theme. :lmao The opening segment with Orton definitely helped fuel the theory that Del Rio will win the World Title and Orton will try to get it back. I still hope thats not the case though and I don't think it will be.


I kinda liked that theme. I'd rather not have them pull a Daniel Bryan on Riley too.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

You know....maybe DBD should just decimate and make ARi his bitch a couple of weeks. Then again, that'd do nothing to build either as it's already established he is fodder level right now. Gunner > ARi in booking atm.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I think I am really going to like Orton on Smackdown. I like him already but listening to everyone bitch week after week about him dominating will be hilarious. I hope he gets a year long title run like Cena.


Orton can dominate all he wants...as long as Christian gets to be champion once.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Samee said:


> Orton was a worshipped on the Internet from around about 07 to 09. Then he suddenly became a "talentless, charismaless hack". It's just a fad, the IWC is filled with sheep.


My point is give about 90% of the people here two years or so and their favorite wrestlers will be their least favorite by then. Fickle as fuck.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

good show this week


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

What was up with the lights during the Sin Cara cs Swagger match?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RKO was super babyface this week, lots of laughing and smiling.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Sheamus beating up Kofi made me lol and made SD worth watching.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I love the new opening more than the old one. Needed more Daniel Bryan though.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just started watching now, and i see that the opening has led to 4 people being in the ring and Teddy Long's music hitting.

I couldn't believe it when he made a tag match!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sheamus avoiding Kofi's pyro :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I love the new opening more than the old one. Needed more Daniel Bryan though.


I marked out for the two microsecond glimpses


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't understand the lights in the Swagger and Sin Cara match.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

DallasClark said:


> I marked out for the two microsecond glimpses


I marked more for the Zack Ryder fist pumping in the Raw recap.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

By watching the entrance vid, we could say they are really going to push DiBiase in SD!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Indeed. I saw DiBiase like three times in it.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

You can see Tyson Kidd and it's quite unlikely they'll push him


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mark Henry works a match so much better as a heel. The steel steps spot was kind of funny though.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Sheamus avoiding Kofi's pyro :lmao :lmao :lmao



LOL,,i noticed that too..the fella is pretty light on his feet eh? ducking and diving!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Christian's promo was phenomenal.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

-Nice updated intro!

-I'd be interested in a Drew vs Randy feud!!,[email protected] not even getting a word in before getting the cutter of doom(Drew&especially A-Ri sold it pretty damn good though),ADR!!!,It already feels like Orton is the main star while Christian is still just the help!

-I love seeing Sheamus kick some ass,But a damn shame Kofi keeps going down like a B*tch!

-Sin Cara vs Swagger was a pretty nice little match and I enjoyed it!(Mistico's best match so far,although that ain't saying much,Kinda surprised Sin Cara didn't get too much offence in though,Swagger is definitely turning face at the ppv(which interests me.

-Kong/Kharma needs to debut already damn it!,I'm hoping at the ppv.

--Justin Gabriel did good in that tag match as usual,I really hope he does turn face soon and leaves the Corre group!!!

-I assume Jinder is debuting on the main roster soon!?

-Mysterio vs Henry was pretty decent,Henry sure dominated,Cody FTW!

-Layla looked damn good,in appearance and character!!

-Pretty good backstage promo for Christian!

-Nice ME tag match,Orton FTW!,I would love to see Brodus get a damn win on Smackdown though!

An overall decent episode as usual!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

adri17 said:


> By watching the entrance vid, we could say they are really going to push DiBiase in SD!


Maybe one of these days, he'll get pushed so hard that he actually makes an appearance.


----------



## Reem (Apr 26, 2011)

Good enough main event. The two guys in the big title match not being involved in the finish made sense and the crowd were really into it. I would have preffered it to have been Christian/Orton against Punk/Del Rio if I'm honest though.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

That was a HORRIBLE edit of Michelle's promo :lmao Christian on the other hand had a great promo. Decent Smackdown.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

In the order of matches I am most excited for at Extreme rules, it goes 

1) Christian vs Del Rio
2) Michelle McCool vs Layla El.

Yeah, really.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuckin' A. I forgot Drew got drafted......

Damn.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I marked for Sheamus ducking the Pyro he is my fella right there. And it seems like Dibiase is going to get pushed judging by the intro video which I approve.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Fuckin' A. I forgot Drew got drafted......
> 
> Damn.


Whoa, hold on there:side:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

W>C said:


> Whoa, hold on there:side:


Yeah, what? lol

But wait...Punk and Drew on the same show. Sploogetastic. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How is it possible that the scruff makes Orton look even more like a rapist?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Is there a team than can beat Big Show and Kane?

The Spirit Squad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone's happy to go to Raw. Hello Personality.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

did drew disintegrate?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

mcintyre is so great


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

heh this is kinda funny


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That's exactly what should happen to Riley every time he comes out to the ring!

BTW, I marked for the El Generico T-Shirt in the crowd!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Randall is going to RKO the whole roster..^that


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Drew came off great in that promo, and it's a good sign that they gave him that spot even though there was no particular reason to give it to him.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a...what...a tag...team..match...what's that


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Yeah, what? lol
> 
> But wait...Punk and Drew on the same show. Sploogetastic. :lmao


It looks like for safety reasons people are going to have to stay away from the RAW discussion thread.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The hell? Kofi too?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Shouldn't that qualify as a hate crime???


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kofi Squash Kingston


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His body type kinda reminds me of Eddie. Now I'm sad.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

What's with the light.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Kofi got dat azz beat. SMH.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

THE Assassin™ said:


> What's with the light.


reminds me of the kind of lighting you see in really cheap G.L.O.W. feds, where its taped with no audience or when old sitcoms did wrestling episodes


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SD feels super fresh. I like it. Moving Orton really was a great move.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

VICTORY!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What bush league editing. :lmao


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Smackdown 4/29 Review!!

Enjoy!


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> mcintyre is so great


This.

I loved that little segment. Even if he ended up getting an RKO, it was still awesome. He was quite smooth on the mic, as always (I especially loved the "Did I buy a ticket to see _you_?" line), he got some pretty good heat (just in case you're a Drew hater, you can really tell when they can heat, see a couple minutes before when Orton said Punk's name, Drew's wasn't canned) and overall, I'm hopeful for his RAW run.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

-SAW- said:


> This.
> 
> I loved that little segment. Even if he ended up getting an RKO, it was still awesome. He was quite smooth on the mic, as always (I especially loved the "Did I buy a ticket to see _you_?" line), he got some pretty good heat (just in case you're a Drew hater, you can really tell when they can heat, see a couple minutes before when Orton said Punk's name, Drew's wasn't canned) and overall, I'm hopeful for his RAW run.


Same here. I'm one of the few people on here that actually really likes Drew Mac and I'm looking forward to see what he does on Raw.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

-SAW- said:


> This.
> 
> I loved that little segment. Even if he ended up getting an RKO, it was still awesome. He was quite smooth on the mic, as always (I especially loved the "Did I buy a ticket to see _you_?" line), he got some pretty good heat (just in case you're a Drew hater, you can really tell when they can heat, see a couple minutes before when Orton said Punk's name, Drew's wasn't canned) and overall, I'm hopeful for his RAW run.


I'm not too optimistic about his Raw run tbh, this segment really reminded me when Ted DiBiase got his ass handed to Triple H and nothing ever came out of it, it's very similar to this segment, Drew just served as a fodder to Orton to make him look dominant in his SmackDown re-debut and i doubt there will be some kind of follow-up to this, he should have never got drafted to Raw imo because i'd rather see him feud with Orton for a while :sad:, but still, i hope he will do well on Raw, he's awesome. And yeah, i totally agree that he's awesome in this segment, he sounded comfortable on the mic and it really put a big smile on my face when Orton and Drew stood toe to toe, Drew didn't look out of place at all! I'd love to see these two feuding at some point.

I like this episode, SmackDown somewhat feels so fresh and exciting with all these young guns. Sin Cara/Swagger match was good and i think Cara was very impressive in this match, his moves looked so fluid and fun to watch. Christian's promo was my favorite part, he clearly spoke from his heart because there was so much emotion behind it, i'm totally sold in this match... man, i really hope he will win on Sunday. Overall, it's pretty good episode.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Prospekt's March said:


> I'm not too optimistic about his Raw run tbh, this segment really reminded me when Ted DiBiase got his ass handed to Triple H and nothing ever came out of it, it's very similar to this segment, Drew just served as a fodder to Orton to make him look dominant in his SmackDown re-debut and i doubt there will be some kind of follow-up to this, he should have never got drafted to Raw imo because i'd rather see him feud with Orton for a while :sad:, but still, i hope he will do well on Raw, he's awesome. And yeah, i totally agree that he's awesome in this segment, he sounded comfortable on the mic and it really put a big smile on my face when Orton and Drew stood toe to toe, Drew didn't look out of place at all! I'd love to see these two feuding at some point.


See, the thing about Ted. He never really got going during his singles run. McIntyre got the IC title, a feud with Morrison, a little feud with Teddy, a feud with Kofi, the tag titles with Rhodes and even that little thing with Kelly. Sure, Ted had the whole Million Dollar Title thing goin for a while and had Maryse on his arm, but like I said, he never _really_ got going. He just kinda drifted around on Superstars with no real direction. The only time I actually thought he was going to get at least somewhat of a push was when he interfered in Bryan's match on Old School RAW a few months back.

I guess we'll have to wait and see. IMO, they shouldn't push him to the top immediately. Not now at least. Give him a Punk/Orton kinda feud where it isn't over a title to get him even more over. Maybe against Rey or something.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

-SAW- said:


> See, the thing about Ted. He never really got going during his singles run. McIntyre got the IC title, a feud with Morrison, a little feud with Teddy, a feud with Kofi, the tag titles with Rhodes and even that little thing with Kelly. Sure, Ted had the whole Million Dollar Title thing goin for a while and had Maryse on his arm, but like I said, he never _really_ got going. He just kinda drifted around on Superstars with no real direction. The only time I actually thought he was going to get at least somewhat of a push was when he interfered in Bryan's match on Old School RAW a few months back.
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait and see. IMO, they shouldn't push him to the top immediately. Not now at least. Give him a Punk/Orton kinda feud where it isn't over a title to get him even more over. Maybe against Rey or something.


You're right about Ted, and yes Drew got some kind of push right after his debut but near the end of his SD run they seemed to lose faith on him, his tag titles run were forgettable since he barely did anything with it, and his angle with K2 went nowhere, and they sent him out there just to be a fodder to guys like Rey and Edge during RTWM, if he's that important to them at least they would have kept him relevant on tv, and i just wanted to point out the similarity of these two segments which somehow made me think that they're gonna use Drew as jobber to the stars going forward on Raw, i hope that isn't the case though.

I agree with you, i won't push him to the moon either, force-feeding him to the audience didn't go really well the first time they did it, but he needs a program, everytime he's given some kind of focus the crowd always reacts bigger to him e.g during his "Chosen One" angle with Matt Hardy and Teddy Long and also his angle with K2, even he got mixed reaction during that angle. Rey is a good choice because he's a big fan favorite and feuding with him will definitely give Drew a boost of momentum that he needs as long as he looks good in the process, though i'm not sure he'll get it because it's Raw, not all midcarders usually get storyline development. But yeah, i guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Prospekt's March said:


> You're right about Ted, and yes Drew got some kind of push right after his debut but near the end of his SD run they seemed to lose faith on him, *his tag titles run were forgettable since he barely did anything with it, and his angle with K2 went nowhere*, and they sent him out there just to be a fodder to guys like Rey and Edge during RTWM, if he's that important to them at least they would have kept him relevant on tv, and i just wanted to point out the similarity of these two segments which somehow made me think that they're gonna use Drew as jobber to the stars going forward on Raw, i hope that isn't the case though.
> 
> I agree with you, i won't push him to the moon either, force-feeding him to the audience didn't go really well the first time they did it, but he needs a program, everytime he's given some kind of focus the crowd always reacts bigger to him e.g during his "Chosen One" angle with Matt Hardy and Teddy Long and also his angle with K2, even he got mixed reaction during that angle. Rey is a good choice because he's a big fan favorite and feuding with him will definitely give Drew a boost of momentum that he needs as long as he looks good in the process, though i'm not sure he'll get it because it's Raw, not all midcarders usually get storyline development. But yeah, i guess we'll have to wait and see...


Yeah, I wasn't implying that they were anything great or something. Just the fact that they gave him some sort of direction is better than what they did with Ted.

As far as a potential feud with Rey goes, I don't see why not. Rey _just_ got drafted, thus has no real feud after his match with Rhodes on Sunday. Drew would be perfect.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

The highlight of the night on Smackdown for me was Alex Riley coming out to some random theme, not uttering a word, and eating an RKO. As soon as I seen his hilarious strut to the ring, I yelled, "Alex Riley wants to eat an RKO?" Sure enough, he did, and I loved the comedy of the whole situation. 

On another Riley note, has anyone brought up how him being drafted away from the Miz makes no sense? He was allegedly signed as some sort of associate of the Miz. Without a tie to the Miz, he really shouldn't have a job. It's one of those little things like last year when Cena was "fired" but showed up weekly.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

Show was good. But ive enjoy it more watchin at iMPACT this week.

I hope Jericho come and take Orton away from possible title picture.
Rko-mania segment was good. 
I like this new Mark Henry. Guy is a monster. 
Laycool segment was fine.Firt i tought we say goodbye to Layla but its looks like Mrs.Cool going away. 
I feel first time in this feud Christian its looks like so underrated (whole career was like this tho) & underdog.I hope he will win @ ER.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

had a super crowd there. popped for faces and reacted for all the moves.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

learned somethin from sd whatever heel feuds with orton is going to get some heat.. Punk got serious heat when orton just mentioned his name. Drew he got some good heat to.

Hope wwe will let orton feud with cody but I got the feeling cody is going to feud with sin cara


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Was a solid show. Decent tag team main event, Cara/Swagger was good, Henry/Mysterio was solid and re-established Henry as a threat and the Layla/McCool match set up the match at Extreme Rules nicely. The opening segment with Orton was effective too but funny in the randomness of McIntyre and then Riley coming out.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Kofi Kingston was Shelton Benjamin's replacement all along.


Racist


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Orton vs. McIntyre will be one of the upcoming programs in the next few years. They just gave us a hint.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Orton vs. McIntyre will be one of the upcoming programs in the next few years. They just gave us a hint.


That sounds fun.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> That sounds boring


Fixed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Fixed


----------



## Reem (Apr 26, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Orton vs. McIntyre will be one of the upcoming programs in the next few years. They just gave us a hint.


Orton vs. McIntyre should be the feud for the start of the summer with Sheamus feuding with Christian. Wish they haden't have moved him to Raw.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I freaking love Laycool. I'm gonna be so bipolar come Extreme Rules, omg


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What was with the really odd censoring of the car Alberto came out in? Sky obviously was editing out the Ferrari logo but why?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Uhhh, I think the thought process between the Orton/McIntyre interaction went something like this:

Writer A: Ok, so we need Orton to come out and RKO someone in the opening segment.
Writer B: How about Drew, he's got nothing going on?
Writer A: Works for me.

So....I wouldn't look too much into it.


----------

